# PPL 4 times a week or UL?



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Guys

Just wondering what you all thought... I have always liked PPL and feel the volume is just right but at the same time I really like UL but find the volume isn't quite there. Just wondered if people had a preference? Thinking of changing back to PPL but doing over 4 days so wanted your opinions.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Bump


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

What days do you train mate?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

PPL is good, I do this now over 4-5 days a week, never tried Upper Lower though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm doing upper lower twice a week


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I'm doing upper lower twice a week


Never tried upper lower, im assuming doing upper will be quite tough? How many sets per bodypart do you do in total to hit the upper?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

baggsy said:


> Never tried upper lower, im assuming doing upper will be quite tough? How many sets per bodypart do you do in total to hit the upper?


Yeah takes longer than lower. I do 4 sets of 8.

If you go on the link in my sig on the bottom of this post,I put up earlier what I did for upper today mate.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

> What days do you train mate?


At the minute I try to do Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday but because I play football Monday eveninig I end up doing Monday, Wednesday Thursday and Friday


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm a big fan of both routines, upper lower upper lower (strength/hypertrophy) is probably my preferred routine if four days are no problem. That said if i had other commitments like football i'd probably prefer training just 3 days using a ppl so i'd at least have one or two rest days!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

baggsy said:


> Never tried upper lower, im assuming doing upper will be quite tough? How many sets per bodypart do you do in total to hit the upper?


You often end up doing more on the upper day, but the lower day is more intense so it sort of balances out :wink:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

rsd147 said:


> At the minute I try to do Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday but because I play football Monday eveninig I end up doing Monday, Wednesday Thursday and Friday


I'd probably just do either an upper/lower or a 4-day split then mate, but then fitting a PPL into 4 days per week wouldn't be good for my OCD which influences my choice :lol:


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I said:


> I'd probably just do either an upper/lower or a 4-day split then mate' date=' but then fitting a PPL into 4 days per week wouldn't be good for my OCD which influences my choice :lol: [/quote']
> 
> How do you mean. I thought of doing:
> 
> ...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

rsd147 said:


> How do you mean. I thought of doing:
> 
> PPLP
> 
> ...


Ugh, nooo, too disorganised, I couldn't hack it :lol:


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I said:


> Ugh' date=' nooo, too disorganised, I couldn't hack it :lol: [/quote']
> 
> I think I might do a PPL and do any extra day for core/weak areas etc


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

rsd147 said:


> I think I might do a PPL and do any extra day for core/weak areas etc


Completely up to you mate, if you think the one you wrote above will sit well with you then go for it :thumbup1:


----------

